# Cool Radius Machining Tip for Nubes



## CalgaryPT (Apr 29, 2017)

So sorry as I know many of you know tips like this to be grade school stuff. I just have a mini mill in my shop that I can barely use, but is essential when needed. I saw this tip today and thought...darn...that's smart!

I don't have a rotary table, but this looks like a good solution in some cases.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah that's a good one. Looks like it could be useful for making motorcycle parts and other similar brackets. Did you notice how he hammers on the vice handle with the palm of his hand? Avoid doing that eventually that will cause nerve damage and chronic pain. I know a few machinists who are injured from that and it is something they will struggle with for life.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 30, 2017)

Although is necessary to never under tighten your vise, many people way over tighten their vises.  Tom Lipton has modified a 6" box end wrench with a large ball on the other end.  Most of the time such a short lever arm is more than sufficient.  Should more 'gronk' be needed, the standard 14" (or so) wrench will be enough without 'hammering' it.  I agree it can be very bad for your hands to use them as a hammer.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 1, 2017)

Something I love about this forum is how no matter the topic intended, people see and extract other leanings from the content.


----------

